# ... Spaceliner CL find ...



## Rollo (Apr 8, 2017)

... Found this '68 Spaceliner on my local CL this week ... Rides great with the big Duro tires ...


----------



## phantom (Apr 8, 2017)

Beautiful bike.....You would never find a bike like that on Atlanta CL.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 8, 2017)

Great find , been looking for one myself


----------



## morton (Apr 9, 2017)

Depending upon price, In our area it would last about 10 seconds and if lucky enough to see it first, be in my garage shortly after.


----------



## Ajuddy (Apr 10, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Great find , been looking for one myself




I have one like this. It nice but not as nice as the one shown. It's for sale if interested. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Apr 10, 2017)

Sweet ride!  What size are those tires?


----------



## Rollo (Apr 12, 2017)

The K-CODE Kid said:


> Sweet ride!  What size are those tires?




... 26 x 2.125 Duro's ...


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks. I might try those on my 61 Flightliner since they look so good withe the chrome frame and fenders.


----------



## ricobike (Apr 13, 2017)

Do you have clearance issues with the springer with those tires?  I had some knobbies on a Spaceliner i had and they would go BRAAAAPPPPP every time i'd hit a big bump.  The tire would bump up against the top of the fork.  Maybe it was just the knobbies that caused my issue.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 13, 2017)

ricobike said:


> Do you have clearance issues with the springer with those tires?  I had some knobbies on a Spaceliner i had and they would go BRAAAAPPPPP every time i'd hit a big bump.  The tire would bump up against the top of the fork.  Maybe it was just the knobbies that caused my issue.



.. Not the top of the fork.. but the bottom of the fender ... I just slotted  the front fender braces so I could push the front fender back a 1/4" ... now it's good to go ...


----------



## ricobike (Apr 13, 2017)

Rollo said:


> .. Not the top of the fork.. but the bottom of the fender ... I just slotted  the front fender braces so I could push the front fender back a 1/4" ... now it's good to go ...




Yeah, that's kind of what I meant.  I didn't have a fender on the front and it still rubbed on the bottom side of the fork when hitting bumps.  I'll bet the knobbies are what pushed it over the edge.


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Jul 1, 2017)

SEARS OR HUFFY SPACELINERS ARE THE "KAISER FRAZER BIKES" OF THEIR ERA....;YOU BUY ONE...RESTORE IT AND OFFER IT FOR SALE ONLY TO BE TOLD THAT MOST FORLKS WOULD RATHER HAVE A SCHWINN....I WILL KEEP MINE AND WAIT FOR THE FUTURE TO CATCH UP WITH IT... IT IS A.1965 WITH MOST FEATURES  O.K. BUT NOT SO SIGNIFICANT THAT I CARE TO DISPLAY IT OTHER THAN IN MY GARAGE AS A NOVELTY.....


----------



## krateman (Aug 6, 2017)

I really like these Spaceliners. Not sure if I would want the "7" style tank or the other one. Great find man. If we could only be so lucky. I may have to hit up my local CL for a bike soon! Wish me luck!


----------



## Knight (Sep 4, 2017)

That is a really cool looking Spaceliner. It really looks good with the forward thrust tank.


----------



## krateman (Oct 7, 2017)

How much did it run you? What is the top price for one that is pristine and what would be the "average" rider-condition price?


----------



## Rollo (Oct 7, 2017)

krateman said:


> How much did it run you? What is the top price for one that is pristine and what would be the "average" rider-condition price?




... $300. for this one ...


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 10, 2017)

That bike looks as if it was rechromed its so nice. So im having duro tires put on my '64 Spaceliner reckon I'll have to adjust my fender as well.


----------

